# Electric bills



## pedro_1 (Jun 24, 2010)

anyone help?
have a place near Cadiar. Not using at mo. Energy company is CHC Energia.
They have been taking 25 Euros a month out for last 3 months without any notification to us. Its a new place so never had a bill yet, so can't get a reference number. Company no help when you call, having said that, I am not fluent in Spanish so my fault really. 

Does anyone know if this is usual, concerned that any month they could increase charges as they see fit.

thanks.:confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pedro_1 said:


> anyone help?
> have a place near Cadiar. Not using at mo. Energy company is CHC Energia.
> They have been taking 25 Euros a month out for last 3 months without any notification to us. Its a new place so never had a bill yet, so can't get a reference number. Company no help when you call, having said that, I am not fluent in Spanish so my fault really.
> 
> ...



I dont know the company you're talking about, but are they simply taking their standing charge???? We use endessa and they never notify us of anything, altho we are able to log on to our account and see how much we've used so we know how much they'll take???

Maybe employ a translator to phone them or go into their office and get it all clarified?? Cos yes, if you have a direct debit with them, they, in theory can take what they want

Jo xxx


----------



## pedro_1 (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks for your thoughts, could be standing charge, will try to ring again. cheers.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I expect it is the standing charge. We look after a cortijo and when it is empty they charge 25 a month standing charge because it has 3 phase electricity


----------

